# should KE-motronic swap KE-jetronic???



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, have K-jetronic in my car which originally was equipped with KE-Jetronic(fromL),
so one thing is what i have now and that is a CIS KE-motronic (from:9a),
i got complete wiring with it... does anyone know how big difference is between this CIS (motronic) and original PL-ones
well i'm about to make my car as much stock as i can and i would be really happy if this motronic will be doing it's job on my engine...








btw. here's specs.
1.8L 16v
ABF camshafts
ABF's tubular manifold
55mm exhaust
and home made CAI..
any help would be really apreciated...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I really fail to understand just why you want to swap over from the CIS-e to the Motronic system? Except for the abolity to buy a chip for the motronic ECU, which I really can't see why you would need one, there is no benefits. The swap would be an easy one, but why go through the hassle of having to buy a few more parts when you already have a good system?


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

well i tought that CIS motronic is better than CIS-E...
it looks like better option... but I see that i should use motronics injectors, but i should use some brass to fit them on the original scirocco lines...
my riend gave me complete harness for CIS motronic setup and everything that comes onto it...
so that's why i asked is motronyc in any way better than original CIS-e that i'm planing to use again...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









cuz i'm tired of this WUR


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Only real difference between the CIS-e and it's Motronic brother is the "Motronic" part. That is that the ignition and fuel are combined in one control box. With that comes the ability to change the map chip if need be for performance or economy reasons. CIS-e has no WUR, so I think checking and understanding just what system you currently have might be the first move.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Now I have regular CIS with WUR from KR engine. well it works pretty good and new injectors are there too. 
I know I could use them with CIS-e but not with ''motronic''.
I'm oem+ guy and I want CIS-e back under my hood. I know that cis-e doesn't have WUR and I know it works with engine temperature sensor and O2 sensor so WUR is out of this story...
I posted this to see what's your opnion on those things which is better
I think that CIS-e should be better than regular CIS, and also ''motronic'' could be better than cis-e...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

